# Pagosa Springs- Best day/unit to check in?



## tx_ranger (Dec 2, 2013)

I have read some reviews, and it seems they check you into different units depending on your check-in day. Does anybody know which units on which check-in? 
And also best recommendation? We will be booking 2B unit for June, and I need to book it ASAP! Any advice appreciated..
Thanks in advance!!!
Lisa


----------



## CO skier (Dec 2, 2013)

If you are referring to Wyndham Pagosa Springs, it is confusing, because there are eight developments there.  You can get a general idea by comparing the points cost availability online to the list below for a full week stay or comparing to the points chart, if your stay is less than one week.

The following information is condensed from the fine print at the bottom of the points charts for Wyndham Pagosa Springs (June is Prime Season):

3, 4, and 7 nights stays at Teal Landing:  Saturday check-in, check-out
2 bedroom lock-off = 184,000 points/week

3, 4, and 7 nights stays at Peregrine:  Friday check-in, check-out
2 bedroom lock-off = 199,500 points/week


Eagle's Loft, Elk Run, Masters Place, Mountain Meadows, Ptarmigan Townhomes, and Village Point

3, 4, and 7 nights stays are  Friday, Saturday, Sunday check-In, check-out
2 bedroom plus = 189,000 points/week (Eagle's Loft, Masters Place)
2 bedroom lock-off = 182,000 points/week
2 bedroom deluxe = 154,000 points/week


As for recommendations, Teal Landing is the "newest" development, and I believe it was recently renovated.  Many people prefer it, because most of the buildings overlook the lake.  I would recommend a non-handicap accessible room, unless you need it.  The units are ground-level or up a flight of stairs (no elevator) to the second story.  The "Fairfield Pagosa Resort" map available online is not to scale and accurate.  Buildings 11 through 15 are on the lake, only buildings 16 and 17 are not lakeshore.

The Eagle's Loft 2 bedroom plus units are the distinctive "Mushroom (shaped) Houses" with two outdoor decks and many units have a lake view.  It is 2 bedroom plus 2 beds in the loft.  There are stairs leading to the front door, and spiral stairs inside the unit.  Our kids like the retro spiral staircase that leads to the loft.  The unit we stayed in last President's Day weekend had been recently remodeled, but the remodeling elsewhere in Eagle's Loft was still underway at that time.

Peregrine Townhomes are ground-level duplexes each with a shared, outdoor hot tub.  The two bedroom lock-off has plenty of space.

There are also 2 bedroom plus units in Masters Place, so if you have a preference for the Eagle's Loft units, or a lakeside unit if you choose Teal Landing, or a remodeled unit, etc., call the resort about 2 weeks before arrival to put in a request.  (You would, obviously, be limited to a certain development by the points paid; i.e., you could not reserve a 154K unit, then request something in Teal Landing, which would cost 184K).

We have not stayed in Elk Run, but I read that a major refurbishment was completed in February 2012.  If you call the resort during non-peak times (1-2 p.m. MST), they can provide more information about the other developments.


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

THANKS CO skier for info. 
We are trading with RCI with our "week" exchange:so I can't see that type of points that you have listed.
All I know is we have the options now of a Friday, Saturday or Sunday check-in. 2 bedrooms: options are sleeping 6(4) or 8(4). I was assuming 8(4) might be a lock-off?
Does that help any? 
We just were trying to book our best option since we can be flexible on checkin day & date. I had read some bad reviews about Eagle Loft- so guess that might be hit or miss depending if we got recently remodeled unit.
Do you know if on RCI week exchange if they ever give Teal? or if we do a Friday check-in, will that give us a Pereguin?
Thanks!!
Lisa

Edited: sorry, after rereading your post, I noticed the others have Friday check in too!


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

*Which 2 bed 8(4) unit has 2.5 baths?*

Ok, I did call RCI and all they could tell me additionally was on the 2 bed that sleep 8(4)-- some only had 2 baths and 1 avail had 2.5 baths with Saturday check in.
Does anyone know which section that might be?
That date isn't as ideal, but we will do it if it means a possible better condo!
Lisa


----------



## CO skier (Dec 3, 2013)

tx_ranger said:


> THANKS CO skier for info.
> We are trading with RCI with our "week" exchange:so I can't see that type of points that you have listed.
> All I know is we have the options now of a Friday, Saturday or Sunday check-in. 2 bedrooms: options are sleeping 6(4) or 8(4). I was assuming 8(4) might be a lock-off?
> Does that help any?
> ...



After submitting the points-based summary, I thought, "I wonder if they are Wyndham owners reserving using points or if they are using an RCI exchange?"  Oh well ... maybe a Wyndham owner looking to book Pagosa using points will find value in this thread sometime in the future.

For your exchange here is a summary that may help a little:

HOA name__:__Sleeping__:_Check-in day_:Square footage_:__Unit Numbers

Elk Run____:___2 6(4)___:_____Fri__:_________1295____:__7101-7118
Peregrine____:__2 8(4)___:_____Fri__: __1465  A+B side__:__7803-7886

Eagles's Loft_:__2 8(4)____:____Sat__:________1268_____:__7001-7056
Mtn. Meadows_:_2 8(4)____:____Sat__:________1210_____:__7601-7612
Teal Landing__:__2 8(4)___:____Sat__:___1548  A+B side__:__1111-1726
Teal Landing__:__2 8(4)___:____Sat__:___1242__C side___:__1111-1726

Masters Place_:__2 6(4)___:____Sun__:________1166_____:__7301-7330
Ptarmigan____:__2 8(4)___:____Sun__:________1265_____:__7201-7230
Village Point__:__2 8(4)___:____Sun__:___1171 A+B side__:__7501-7532

The Eagle's Loft units have two bathrooms on the main floor and a jetted tub on the lowest (pedestal) level.  That is probably the unit with Sat. check-in and 2.5 baths.  Here is a link to information for any of the HOAs and the floor plans:

http://www.wyndhampagosa.net/properties.htm

The Eagle's loft units are fine now that they have been redone.  If you choose Eagle's Loft, ask for units (in order of preference for lake views)
7048
7052-7055 (any of these four)
7035 or 7016
7036 or 7015
7020, 7019, 7014

Wyndham owners who book with points will have preference in selecting units, and they usually prefer Teal Landing and Peregrine, so it may not be easy to exchange into these during popular times.  If you can reserve a 2 8(4) for Friday arrival, that should put you in Peregrine, but you would want to confirm this with the resort.

We always book with Wyndham points, so I do not know where the RCI exchanges are.  Call the resort; they know where they send the RCI exchangers, 970-731-8006


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

*Thank You! COskier*

Wow COskier!! Great info
A couple hours ago I booked Friday check-in as I did figure out (before your wonderful reply) what had to be Peregrine since 8(4) /Elk is only 6(4). Peregrine seemed to have good reviews.

*BUT* after reading that they are only golf course view and looking at pics and floorplans at W site, I think we would perfer larger rooms (vs lock-off) and lakeview which seems to be only on Saturday check-ins. So I will change our plans to the 2.5 bath on Saturday which must be Eagle Loft. Vacation week will be imediatly after school out, but I think we'll enjoy that view more.
Lock-off sounded better with 2 older teens, but don't want exchanging smaller living areas to account for that. And the view.

You have been so helpful  I'm sure orginal post/info will help Wyndham points owners- I always search first before I post; many times I can find an answer from other great posters!
Lisa


----------



## susieq (Dec 3, 2013)

When we were in Co. a few years back, we were in the Teal  units ~ Sat. check in. Was a very nice unit ~ one of the best we've been in. Sorry I don't remember the unit number ~ was a 2 bedroom with a lake view. 
Have a great vacation!!


----------



## CO skier (Dec 3, 2013)

Your are welcome; glad the info was helpful.  Eagle's Loft #7048 is one of _the _best units in the whole complex, if you can get it.  Eagle's Loft is on the east side of the lake, so the views of the Colorado sunset over the lake from your deck at Eagle's Loft will be well worth it.  (A few of the lakeside numbers for Eagle's Loft may look eastward over an inlet to the lake.  We will be at Pagosa [Teal Landing] for a New Year's week ski vacation.  I will walk through Eagle's Loft and get the unit numbers with a lakeside view of the sunset.  Mark this thread for update notification, or look for this thread in January for Eagle's Loft units to request when you call the resort just before your trip).

Plan a day trip to Mesa Verde National Park.  Get there early (before 9 a.m., which means leaving Wyndham Pagosa around 6:30-7:00 a.m., after 10 a.m. you may have to sign-up and wait a few hours before your guided hike will start) to sign up for one of the hiking tours into the cliff houses; you will feel just like an Anasazi.  Pack a lunch to enjoy at one of the picnic sites overlooking the canyons.  The weather in June will be perfect for your trip.  (The rivers will be running high, if you want an adventurous raft trip).  So much to do in only one week ...


----------



## tx_ranger (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, I will recheck this thread after your trip! :whoopie:
I really appreciate the time you've took to answer today.
After you give me some unit numbers, I'll call couple weeks prior to our visit and see if I can get one of those.

I did call and change to a Sat 2b/2.5 bath so should be Eagle as it was the only one that I saw on thier site as having 2.5 baths.

Thank-you so much for your advice. I love this site!
Mesa Verde was another reason we wanted to go there; and a day into Durango area. I had read Mesa Verde is one of the top 10 parks to visit in US. This will be our first visit to Colorado area. (Next time will be more Denver area) 
Have a great ski trip 
Lisa


----------

